# Puppy Canines did not come out!



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all! Question - Kiya has lost all of her shark teeth, however, her adult canines came in, but the puppy ones never left! She has now 4 canines total on the top, the bottom ones did come out. I have not called the vet, I know it is going to be a bring her in and lets take them out. Has anyone had this experience? They don't seem to bother her, nor is she inflamed in the area. Thanks!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro had this when he arrived at my place at 6.5 months. I just spent a few minutes each night wiggling them with my fingers, S well as playing lots of tug games and they came out without the need for surgery.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Does she like to chew? Give her some really hard things to gnaw on such as deer antlers, raw marrow bones, & frozen bully sticks. You can also try wiggling them with your fingers and playing lots of tug-o-war games with rope toys. If they don't fall out after a few months, you should have the vet pull them because they will get a bad plaque build-up between them.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

This happened to us too! One came out with tug of war with a rope and one of Miles' friends knocked the other one out at the dog park. We thanked him for saving us a vet bill


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you! Going to the freezer now for a bully stick! I don't play tug with her but think I will start. She has an antler, but not overly fond of it


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I read that raw knuckle bones are great for cleaning teeth. Maybe gnawing on that would help loosen them?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy had a couple of spare fangs in the front of her mouth, I had them removed last year while she was getting an umbilical hernia repaired...


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Carolina said:


> Hi all! Question - Kiya has lost all of her shark teeth, however, her adult canines came in, but the puppy ones never left! She has now 4 canines total on the top, the bottom ones did come out. I have not called the vet, I know it is going to be a bring her in and lets take them out. Has anyone had this experience? They don't seem to bother her, nor is she inflamed in the area. Thanks!


 Thats exactly what Darcy's teeth were like, she had them removed without any problems..


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I think nature/gravity is taking over! I wiggled them both today and they are very loose! Couple more rounds on the bully and sticks outside should do the trick! Was worried that I was doing to have to have them extracted by the vet. Relieved!! ;D


----------

